# Gravy 1/28/2008



## binkies (Jan 29, 2008)

My sister went to my house to clean cages yesterday and found Gravy doing the dead bunny flop, but he wasn't asleep. Seemed he passed away in his sleep. Goodbye sweet angel.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It was wonderful that you saved him and took good care of him. I'm sure he appreciated the love and care you gave him.
RIP


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my gosh. I signed onto the forum and saw this, my heart dropped. I am in tears, Gravy was a special guy. 

I just can't believe it :cry4:.



Rest in Peace and Binky Free, Gravy :rainbow:.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gravy. RIP little bunny.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh no...I'm so so sorry. What a terrible shock for you.:tears2:

Binkie free little one:rainbow:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 29, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. Binky free, Gravy.

((hugs))


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 29, 2008)

oh no...gravy  i'm so sorry, you are a wonderful bun mother. take care of your 3 babies now, okay?

:rainbow:binky free gravy:hearts:

tracy


----------



## polly (Jan 29, 2008)

so sorry 

binky free Gravy:rainbow:


----------



## f_j (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. RIP Gravy :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh no. This is just so sad 

I don't know what to say, binkies.... I know it's not a good time at all (it never is) and I just feel so awful for you.

RIP little Gravy.


----------



## JimD (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

...binky free little one
ray::rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so very sorry 

Cheryl


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2008)

OMG! I'm so sorry. 

My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped running today.

ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh No!! I am just so sorry to hear this . At least he had a happy few months with you, and had friends in Tulla and Phillip.

God Bless, little man - you were a special little bun 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww...poor sweet Gravy...binky free little sweetheart.

I'm so happy he had a wonderful home, if even for a short while.

Hugs to you...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry hon.

Binky free sweet Gravy:rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news.

Binky Free at the Bridge Gravy:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Haley (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh no, this is so horrible. Im so sorry, hun.

You were wonderful to him. He was so lucky to know love and care from you and your family, even if it was for a short time.

Rest in peace little man.:bunnyangel:


----------



## cmh9023 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gravy


----------



## Flashy (Feb 2, 2008)

:hug1


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, gosh... I just saw below Binkies' avatar a date after Gravy's name and came to see his memorial thread. I had no idea he had died. Poor Gravy. He was such a sweet boy. It's so unfair that he had such a short life  I'm so sad. How are you doing, binkies?


----------

